# How to install Firefox 4 instead of 3.6



## emc (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello,

I don't understand why the ports manager (pkg_add) installs Firefox 3.6 instead of Firefox 4.

Here are my commands:


```
# portsnap fetch update
# pkg_add -r firefox
```

I already tried to give the name 'firefox4', 'firefox-4' but it doesn't work. Does the build method (*make install clean* at /usr/ports/www/firefox) solve my problem?

Thanks for attention.


----------



## adamk (Jun 13, 2011)

Pre-built packages always trail behind the ports tree.  If your ports tree is up-to-date, building www/firefox will give you Firefox 4 (4.0.1,1 as I understand it).

Adam


----------



## emc (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, I'll try to build the port.


----------



## emc (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, the build method compiles the 4 version, but I have an error code 1 when I try to compile it.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 13, 2011)

If you're using the STABLE package repository you'll have the very latest version (only days after being available as a port). Firefox 4.0.1,1 is already available.


----------



## gps23 (Jul 24, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> Pre-built packages always trail behind the ports tree.  If your ports tree is up-to-date, building www/firefox will give you Firefox 4 (4.0.1,1 as I understand it).
> 
> Adam



I have checked the firefox port's skeleton. It will still install firefox 3.6 as mentioned in the Makefile:

```
PORTNAME=	firefox
DISTVERSION=	3.6.13
```

What am I missing here?


----------



## gps23 (Jul 24, 2011)

gps23 said:
			
		

> I have checked the firefox port's skeleton. It will still install firefox 3.6 as mentioned in the Makefile:
> 
> 
> What am I missing here?



I forgot to mention I am using 8.2 Release.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 24, 2011)

If you're looking at /usr/ports/www/firefox/Makefile and it says 3.6, then your ports tree must be old.  If it's up to date, it will have 5.0.

Did `# portsnap fetch update` finish properly?  Did you tell portsnap to work in some place other than /usr/ports?


----------



## gps23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I successfully installed Firefox 4 after updating my ports collection. I was under the impression that the handbook refers to the last release but I was wrong.


----------



## gps23 (Jul 24, 2011)

gps23 said:
			
		

> I successfully installed Firefox 4 after updating my ports collection. I was under the impression that the handbook refers to the last release but I was wrong.


Oops, I meant Firefox 5 (not 4).


----------

